

UnSend.it Beta: modify / unsend any email after it's been sent - lepunk
http://unsend.it

======
pavel_lishin
I don't really understand how this works. Does it just load an image from the
unsendit server as the content of the email, which is re-generated on their
servers?

I can't imagine how it would work otherwise.

~~~
dukedylan
I just signed up and tested it. It loads an image of the text... Cool idea,
but impractical for any real type of usage.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Isn't gmail supposed to pre-cache those types of images for you? I saw that
the demo video used gmail but I'm not sure how. :?

------
lepunk
here is a (fairly bad quality) video of how it works
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLYYh_fuCE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLYYh_fuCE8)

------
icedchai
Sounds like BS.

